

Ask HN:Please review our Android app idea,DHA,Cell cam video surveillance - altech

We have released a paid Android app,Digital Home Angel,http://market.android.com/details?id=com.altech.DHA<p>It would be great if you could suggest some ideas or feedback on the app. Specifically:<p>1.Do you think that there is space for apps like these?<p>2.Do you think the pricing is right or too high?<p>3.Could you suggest some features that could be added to this.<p>4.Any suggestions on how to market this.<p>Thanks for all your help.
======
hollerith
>4.Any suggestions on how to market this.

The page at that link is not specific enough. Tell a _story_ about how to app
makes a purchaser's life better.

~~~
altech
Yes a user story is missing. Thanks for pointing that out

